# AVATAR posting from Picasa web site



## RDB (Jun 6, 2008)

Where do I find instructions.

I see the Edit Avatar under User CP and have picked one from the preselected group. That worked fine. But how do I get to choose from a web site.
Two days ago, I was able to see a place for browsing and picked the URL and inserted it. The picture was inserted so I clicked Save Changes but it never went anywhere that I can see.

Now I can't find that place that allows for browsing.

Robert


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 6, 2008)

id always thought it was a member only thing...but apparently not (tis a doug question)

but to answer yours...when you click "user cp" at the top left hand corner just below the large tugbbs logo it takes you to your user control panel.

on the left hand side is a link to "update avatar"

you will then get to choose from a selection of pre-installed avatars...or upload your own...or point to a picture on another website.

however with both the latter options you must be aware of the file size constraints.


----------



## RDB (Jun 6, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> id always thought it was a member only thing...but apparently not (tis a doug question)
> 
> but to answer yours...when you click "user cp" at the top left hand corner just below the large tugbbs logo it takes you to your user control panel.
> 
> ...



Could be a members only thing as a couple of days ago the option to browse and install my own from a website seemed to go just fine, but never materialized. The photo I chose was there and I clicked Save Changes but got nowhere. Yesterday and today I no longer have the option, only pre-installed avatars.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes, the ability to upload custom avatars is one of the perks reserved for TUG Members.


----------

